# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Enduro, freerider, trailbike.....Wiedereinstieg

## Orangechrunch

Servus,
Nach mehr als 10 Jahren Pause möchte ich wieder mehr biken. Als letztes fuhr ich jahrelang ein HT slk mit marzocchi junior t, und ein de kerf hartail mit einer psylo. Beide bikes sind fertig.
Ich würde mir gerne einen tourentauglichen freerider kaufen, der auch mal im bikepark spass macht aber trotzdem bergaufwärts okay ist.
Gebraucht wäre mir am liebsten. Bin aber komplett raus aus der szene und hab keine Ahnung was da so zum empfehlen wäre....
Deshalb bitte ich um ein paar sinnvolle Tipps und Input.
Besten dank.

Lg, orangechrunch

----------


## FLo33

Im Prinzip kannst alle aktuellen "(Tre)Enduros" für das gewünschte Einsatzgebiet hernehmen. Für Bikeparkausflüge täte ich mir aber einen zweiten Laufradsatz zulegen und zweilagige Downhillreifen montieren oder du wechselst jede mal. Das ist neben den Bremsen die Komponente, die am meisten leidet im Park.

Wenn dir was konkretes vorschwebt, kannst ja noch mal fragen. Ich z.B. fahr' eine Giant Reign und montier nach Bedarf andere Laufräder und Reifen. Einsatzgebiet reicht von Kind im Hänger durch den Wald kutschieren über 2000 Hm Runden bis vereinzelte Schöcklausflüge. Das haut ganz gut hin.

Ein echtes Downhillbike ist es aber trotzdem nicht.

----------


## Orangechrunch

Servus,
Danke. Hab schon zugeschlagen....ist ein trek slash 9 von 2012 geworden. Bin ganz Happy damit. 
Lg

----------


## georg

> Als letztes fuhr ich jahrelang ein HT slk mit marzocchi junior t, und ein de kerf hartail mit einer psylo. Beide bikes sind fertig.


 Herrichten auf der Bucht verchecken und dein Trek Slash ist refinanziert. Es ist ein Wahnsinn was dort für Oldtimer bezahlt wird. Das HT ist halt leider außerhalb von Ösiland ziemlich unbekannt.

----------

